# my resume is perfect??



## Jadelfloyd (May 29, 2013)

hello all!!

I was wondering would you hire me by the look of my resume?? or can you offer any advice?


----------



## twizzle (May 29, 2013)

*Resume*

Jade.

So you anticipate graduating in December 2011?
You are proficient in access...why no upper case A when all your other proficiencies have upper case at the beginning?

Just a couple of observations you may want to check out.


----------



## Jadelfloyd (May 29, 2013)

hmm...I thought I changed that out, I guess it did not save. I seen that too before I posted it. Anything else that you saw?


----------



## Jadelfloyd (May 29, 2013)

attached is the edited resume


----------



## cordelia (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally, I don't like the format of it. It looks like you just made a list of your skills/jobs, which is what a resume is, but you need to make it easy to read. Put some spacing in there, maybe add some bullets to draw attention and definitely ONLY ONE page long. If it won't all fit, I would remove any non relevant information.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## devinmajor14 (Jun 2, 2013)

Start off with an objective and then list your current and past jobs/experiences, education, and then skills. I would also put your creditials behind your name on the heading. The employer will first notice you are certified and will more than likely continue to read your resume.


----------



## nancyleephillips (Jun 2, 2013)

Jade, I would also recommend that you set up an email account with one of the free services (typically gmail is a bit more trustworthy) that you use strictly for your job searches.  Keep the name professional (such as jadelfloyd@gmail.com).  I once had a hiring manager share with me that she never calls people for interviews that had "cutesy" email addresses.


----------



## Jadelfloyd (Jun 2, 2013)

okay thank you for your advice !


----------



## sctaylor (Jun 4, 2013)

Microsoft Word has resume templates that are easy to use.  I agree that you should adjust your format.  I never call anyone if their resume looks "messy" and disorganized.


----------

